# Don't laugh, much



## Nijntje

This is my best so far! I even had a feeble attempt at latte art; I'm calling it 'Andy Cap'

Secretly I'm quite pleased with this effort, best espresso pour and milk so far


















Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hey it's no worse and possibly better than my efforts at art ( coffee chap please shut up ..) . The coffee looks a nice contrast to the milk , are you still using the plastic panerillo wand. But in the end It if tastes good is good


----------



## Milanski

Hehe! I'd call it 'Cumulus'.

Still better than my attempts (zero). I'm waiting for my Silvia steam wand to come in the post before attempting. Perhaps I'll post my efforts here so that you don't feel so bad..


----------



## Nijntje

I switched to the Silvia wand on Saturday, just trying to get to grips with it! I have to say that's a nice cup of coffee, it's Union Revelation blend and despite being pre-ground it's lovely. You can easily make out the chocolate tones, yummy









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Milanski

Pre-ground?? Heresy!


----------



## Nijntje

Until grinder arrives it's pre-ground or Mother-in-laws Nescafé decaff, what would you do, lol?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Daren

The milk looks smooth in the picture - impressed! A bit of practice and you should be able to pull off some art.


----------



## Milanski

Oooh, yep. I gotcha...


----------



## coffeechap

I think you should give boots some tips


----------



## Nijntje

Thanks Daren! It's the first cup I've made that's really made me glad I bought the machine


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> I think you should give boots some tips


Stop your meddling


----------



## Daren

Don't want to say it Nij, but we all said get the Classic and now you can see why! Great machines.

The learning curve is massive and you'll never stop trying to perfect your technique. If your getting Coffee that your happy with after a week just imagine what it's going to be like in a month!

Keep posting your art - always good to see and it brings Boots down a peg


----------



## Mrboots2u

Darren as far as my latte art is concerned there is no peg low enough currently for my skills.


----------



## coffeechap

I have to take full responsibility for the change of machine


----------



## Daren

I'm in no position really to make comment on art. I could do something that resembled art on the Sylvia, but I'm back to the start again with my new machine. Far too embarrassed to post any pictures of my attempts so far - maybe in a month or so. The consolation is all drinks taste great now matter how shocking my attempts at art are. The only way is up.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ah go on darren , lets have a latte off. My cloud mushroom blobs versus your?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Ah go on darren , lets have a latte off. My cloud mushroom blobs versus your?


Latte off!







.....how metrosexual!


----------



## Daren

Friday - your on. Free pour Friday. Nij can be the judge. Oh - the embarrassment... (Mine - not yours)


----------



## Nijntje

Lol, I can cast an inexperienced eye over your offerings if you wish?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Daren

And it has to be a Rosetta as that's all I can do (and that's a matter of opinion - you have to look at an angle with your eyes squinting)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ha ha . Your on darren.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Excellent The Lancaster Lever vs The South End Steamer!


----------



## coffeechap

As much as I want the southerner to win (which will probably be the case) I have to support the guy with the proper machine... Levers rule


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> As much as I want the southerner to win (which will probably be the case) I have to support the guy with the proper machine... Levers rule


Thanks for the suport much appreciater. You have seen my latte art tho, I don't hold out much hope for myself. Thank god im off Friday .


----------



## Nijntje

Glad that's all sorted then, roll on Friday!


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> As much as I want the southerner to win (which will probably be the case) I have to support the guy with the proper machine... Levers rule


Oh - like that is it?!

There is only one way to sort this out..... FIGHT!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren there is no danger if you losing. .....trust me


----------



## coffeechap

Daren said:


> Oh - like that is it?!
> 
> There is only one way to sort this out..... FIGHT!!!


I am up for that..


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Daren there is no danger if you losing. .....trust me


You could always post a stock picture from somewhere else like this

View attachment 3967


----------



## Daren

I think we may have to put some things in place to stop any cheating. Eg the picture must also have something in the background specified by Nij just before we're ready - say an apple or something.... Not that I'm an untrusting Southerner or anything! If not in posting this;


----------



## Neill

Daren said:


> I think we may have to put some things in place to stop any cheating. Eg the picture must also have something in the background specified by Nij just before we're ready - say an apple or something.... Not that I'm an untrusting Southerner or anything! If not in posting this;


I think you should have to put your faces in the shot!


----------



## Mrboots2u

I'll put some bring with the date on it how about that? I wouldn't want my ugly mug to distract from the fine art presentation . I'll be setting up a thread for the worlds crappest latte art competition between myself and Darren tomorrow .

Southern steamer versus Lancaster Lever. ( or latte crap versus latte shat...... )


----------



## Nijntje

Haha, ok you gotta do an initial out of coffee beans in top left of frame, D for Daren & B for Boots (Mr ?).

All this power could go to my head...


----------



## jeebsy

Bit of paper with your name on it would do surely...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Right time to practice , 6 pints of cravendale , 2kg of coffee . This is the best I can do tonight , any pointers appreciated....

As for rules is it one entry for the day only our best three ?


----------



## iroko

That looks good to me, I hope Darren's been practising.


----------



## coffeechap

Look no faces, guys I think it is best to leave sheathing options open, my locality has had to change as us southerners must stick together, anyway, we have seen boots best effort and it is nothing to shout home about, we haven't even seen the mighty northern crusher in action yet, my get is he is going to kick the boots out of the park


----------



## Daren

Oh crap.... What have I opened myself up for.... It's going to take a miracle

The best tonight


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> Look no faces, guys I think it is best to leave sheathing options open, my locality has had to change as us southerners must stick together, anyway, we have seen boots best effort and it is nothing to shout home about, we haven't even seen the mighty northern crusher in action yet, my get is he is going to kick the boots out of the park


Good to hear your following the South, however in light of my last post I'd understand if you deserted us


----------



## iroko

Looking forward to to see who lands the knock out shot tomorrow.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm going to have to support the North.

Nothing personal Darren. I think it comes from studying at an Art College in Surrey. They thought anyone north of Reading was a northerner and spoke with a scouse accents like those folk off Coronation Street.


----------



## Daren

urbanbumpkin said:


> They thought anyone north of Reading was a northerner and spoke with a scouse accents like those folk off Coronation Street.


They do!









and you all have whippets


----------



## Nijntje

I think you can make as many as you like but just submit your favourite by 6pm


----------



## garydyke1

Free pour or we show you the door


----------



## Daren

Can we make it 7.... I don't get home until 6.30


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> Can we make it 7.... I don't get home until 6.30


Let's make it Til 8 , to be fair , as I am off work tomorrow, and I don't want Darren to be at a disadvantage . . Ok with everyone .


----------



## Kyle548

Can I participate as the control art?


----------



## Daren

Kyle548 said:


> Can I participate as the control art?


Only if it's worse than mine


----------



## Milanski

I would def come bottom, luckily I won't make the deadline...


----------



## Kyle548

Daren said:


> Only if it's worse than mine


You can count on it.


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> Let's make it Til 8 , to be fair , as I am off work tomorrow, and I don't want Darren to be at a disadvantage . . Ok with everyone .


My word boots is going to be practicing all day !!!


----------



## Southpaw

Is your name miffy in Dutch? I bought a book years ago and it rings a bell.


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> My word boots is going to be practicing all day !!!


To be fair - I would be if I wasn't going to work. Perhaps I might pull a Sicky.

Boots - have you taken the day of especially?


----------



## Kyle548

Daren said:


> To be fair - I would be if I wasn't going to work. Perhaps I might pull a Sicky.
> 
> Boots - have you taken the day of especially?


Thats dedication....


----------



## Nijntje

Southpaw said:


> Is your name miffy in Dutch? I bought a book years ago and it rings a bell.


That's right!


----------



## Nijntje

8.30pm then


----------



## Nijntje

Kyle548 said:


> Can I participate as the control art?


If you wish! .......


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> To be fair - I would be if I wasn't going to work. Perhaps I might pull a Sicky.
> 
> Boots - have you taken the day of especially?


Ha ha I am sad but not that sad.


----------

